# anthony dickey method



## Lilmama1011 (May 29, 2014)

Taking natural hair world by storm 

http://yournaturalhair.com/anthony-dickie-method-taking-natural-hair-world-storm/ 

Inspired by Bronxcutie 

Even though I'm not natural, I was just introduced to it by bronxcutie and I'm loving it. Stuff like this makes me want to be natural but I don't have patience for the transition.  But  this makes styling and detangling a breeze. Hope this helps someone.  All done without a comb or brush!!!!


----------



## angelhairtype4 (May 29, 2014)

Haven't people already been doing this...

Eta: Just watched the video. The man has very good information about natural hair. Although they are things I already know. I hope more stylist like him keep making strides in the industry.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I only made it to the 5 minute mark before the video crashed. I like that he is giving his complete process with details. He addresses some details that newbies have to work through. I think this can be very helpful to some just starting out or anyone that still has challenges.

If I was in NY I would go so he could help me work through this mane of mine. I can't figure out how to get conditioner through this mane of mine  I can't even get water to soak into my hair in 10 minutes.

Definitely agree with not drying your hair out with cleansers. My hair has been so much better since I changed what I cleanse my hair with.


----------



## *Frisky* (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I saw this a few months ago and I am kinda wondering what about this makes this "his" method? Is it the rinsing after you apply your styler?


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

^^I don't think anything is meant by "his" method. Its just another way of saying this is his philosophy of how to do hair. So from the beginning to the end is "his" method. It doesn't mean that someone else doesn't do it, it just means that is the way he does it.


----------



## tru4reele (May 29, 2014)

I wonder if my hair would really detangle this way


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



tru4reele said:


> I wonder if my hair would really detangle this way



I have found that when I don't dry my hair out with shampoo and I use the right conditioner my hair does detangle that easy. However, I do find that depending on what I style with can cause an issue with cleansing. If the first step isn't right, I can't get the conditioner to compensate. I've not mastered the whole process enough to repeat.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I tried this product at the beginning of my hair journey. I didn't know what I was doing but I couldn't get it to work for me. Looking at the ingredients I probably still wouldn't buy it. But her hair did look much better when he finished.

I am going to try his suggestions with saturating my hair more with product.


----------



## tru4reele (May 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I tried this product at the beginning of my hair journey. I didn't know what I was doing but I couldn't get it to work for me. Looking at the ingredients I probably still wouldn't buy it. But her hair did look much better when he finished.  I am going to try his suggestions with saturating my hair more with product.



I just don't like all that product in my hair. I don't see how people put handfuls and handfuls of Eco in their hair. I tend to shy away from wash n gos because of the tangling and ssk's.


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



tru4reele said:


> I just don't like all that product in my hair. I don't see how people put handfuls and handfuls of Eco in their hair. I tend to shy away from wash n gos because of the tangling and ssk's.



I think he used a cream and it didn't look like that much. He did say use whatever product works for you. But he also didn't put anything else in her hair, just the one product so it had to be enough to hold and moisturize. 

You also don't have to do WNGs. For kinky hair on his website he mentions other styles.


----------



## Snuckles (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

Everything looked cool until he pulled out the blowdryer . . . wished he showed other ways of stretching the hair without the heat.


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 29, 2014)

I totally do this with my hair. Sans blowdryer. 
And I agree, it's technique > product. My curls have done a 180 since I began co-washing daily, finger detangling and applying product in the shower to sopping wet hair. My wash N go's used to end in ssk's. No longer an issue. The key is truly coating your hair, not disrupting the curl pattern after conditioning (I.e- combing/brushing) and not trying to go several days before co-washing again (hair tightens as it dries out/frizzes & leads to knots). 

I don't like gunky hair; I layer KCKT beneath EVOO beneath flaxseed gel. Touchable, has movement, volume & definition. Non-sticky, non-greasy, and co-washes clean. I think more women would be pleasantly surprised by their hair after trying this method.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I like that he was liberal with product and only used his hands/fingers.  He wasn't stingy with product like the lady that did Taren's hair.


----------



## lux10023 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

i went to his salon about two months ago--yoshi did my hair---she gave me one of the best detangling I've had very gentle she used all of his products and my hair felt soft and greattt...

yoshi used a lot of product and gently finger combed and detangled damn near every strand of my hair...they are very thorough in that salon

i was originally booked with him but he was making me wait longer than i had the time..anyhoo--he has an interesting personality but overall good exp at his salon...

they know what their doin in that salon and he is veryyy all about natural hair..he asked me a zillion hair questions lol a zillion!


----------



## FelaShrine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

is he white or a very fairskinned BM


----------



## LivingInPeace (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I'm intrigued by his liberal use of product. I think I'll try it tomorrow. I don't have his products so I'll use my Jane Carter Curl Defining Cream.


----------



## charmtreese (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



lux10023 said:


> i went to his salon about two months ago--yoshi did my hair---she gave me one of the best detangling I've had very gentle she used all of his products and my hair felt soft and greattt...
> 
> yoshi used a lot of product and gently finger combed and detangled damn near every strand of my hair...they are very thorough in that salon
> 
> ...



 Does he have a long wait for appointments?


----------



## PatTodd (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



FelaShrine said:


> is he white or a very fairskinned BM



Fairskinned BM


----------



## lux10023 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I'm actually not sure...originally i just booked a simple appointment--wash, blow dry and flatiron--i think when they saw my title/where i work they put me with dickey--i had my admin book the appt...

i didn't request him--lol--i just wanted my hair straightened for my 2 yr natural anniv.... their other hairdressers are just as good...two ladies worked on my hair...yoshi did the wash/flat iron and the other lady gave me a serious trim to my ends which was much needed and she had me red carpet fresh...forgot the other stylist name but both were superb--

his prices are expensive---if you want your hair done specifically by him you will pay for it--but his team are extremely professional and trained by him so they are just as great...and their prices are reasonable

my hair wasn't long enough to have it professionally done imho prior to my 2 yr anniv but now I'm a lil past shoulder length--btwn dickey and leona wilson salon--those will be my two go to's for natural hair in nyc--ive had friends and associates go to dickeys for ions...

my exp there was a good one--but i know ppl are mixed on pov's on dickeys salon

HTH









charmtreese said:


> Does he have a long wait for appointments?


----------



## tru4reele (May 29, 2014)

PatTodd said:


> Fairskinned BM



What!!!??? I thought he was white. I admit I have bad eyes though.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



tru4reele said:


> What!!!??? I thought he was white. I admit I have bad eyes though.



I'd feel better if he wasnt so if indeed he's black. kudos to him.

eta: did people ever po the whole dime or quarter size when it cazme to products? figured most people always used more than normal


----------



## TaraDyan (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I've always meant to try using more styling product in the shower when my hair is soaking wet, but I always forget and revert back to my old way of wrapping my hair in a t-shirt or turbie towel.  

I think I'm finally going to try applying my styling product in the shower on soaking wet hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I apply styling product on soaking wet hair (shingling) but outside of the shower with a spray bottle to keep it wet.  I got great results this way and less single strand knots.

I've only tried Hair Rules once, for a blow out.  This is a Yelp review I wrote:

I had not worn my hair straight in some time and decided to try out Hair Rules Express Blow Out, which I read was $55.  There was a lot of buzz about Hair Rules products, which I had never tried, so I thought the best place to try them would be the salon.

When I arrived I checked in with reception and was asked to take a seat.  My stylist, forgot her name, came over to get my jacket and offered me a drink.  She had a huge, curly afro so I thought I hit the jackpot.  I figured someone with natural hair would know how to deal with my hair.  I selected tea.  When she came back with the tea, I was asked to put on a cape and she went to work examining my hair.  While at the sink, she gave me tips about washing my natural hair such as using conditioner and not shampoo (something I already knew).  As each product was used on my hair, she let me touch it and smell it as she explained what the product was doing to my hair.  It was a bit like an infomercial.

My conditioner was added and I was put under the dryer.  After my hair was rinsed, it was time for the blow out which was initially painful.  After adding the blow dry cream, she combed my hair from root to tip.  As she combed out my hair to section it, she also combed from root to tip.  I had to take the comb from her to show her how to comb my hair without hurting me.

My blowout was finished pretty quickly (I have fine hair) and then she flat ironed it.  I did not take note of the type of flat iron used but do know that I was burned by it a couple of times.  She put some curls in my hair with the flat iron.

Once I was done, she went to write out my "prescription" which noted the products used on my hair.  I asked for a trim but was told it would be an additional $85.  I passed on the hair rules trim.  I paid $57 & change for my express blow out and left a tip.  I then went to a Dominican salon for a $5 trim.  I later went to the local beauty supply store to buy a comb attachment for my blow dryer since I was pretty confident that I could get better results at home without the burns with my FHI Runway flat iron.


----------



## prettybyrd (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I used this method most when I was using Curl Keeper.  I've not tried it with other products.


----------



## Dellas (May 29, 2014)

Subbing

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I just bought some Hair Rules last night during the 75% off Flash Sale (Monique's Boutique).

Didn't know anything about Mr. Dickey until I read up on the Products. And Bumped into this Thread.

 I only got the Quench Conditioner.

I had the Nourishing L-I but was just 'refunded' for it because it was OOS.

Hopefully, this will make a decent Cowash Conditioner.


----------



## charmtreese (May 29, 2014)

lux10023 said:


> I'm actually not sure...originally i just booked a simple appointment--wash, blow dry and flatiron--i think when they saw my title/where i work they put me with dickey--i had my admin book the appt...  i didn't request him--lol--i just wanted my hair straightened for my 2 yr natural anniv.... their other hairdressers are just as good...two ladies worked on my hair...yoshi did the wash/flat iron and the other lady gave me a serious trim to my ends which was much needed and she had me red carpet fresh...forgot the other stylist name but both were superb--  his prices are expensive---if you want your hair done specifically by him you will pay for it--but his team are extremely professional and trained by him so they are just as great...and their prices are reasonable  my hair wasn't long enough to have it professionally done imho prior to my 2 yr anniv but now I'm a lil past shoulder length--btwn dickey and leona wilson salon--those will be my two go to's for natural hair in nyc--ive had friends and associates go to dickeys for ions...  my exp there was a good one--but i know ppl are mixed on pov's on dickeys salon  HTH



Thanks, so much for responding! I want to go next year as a b-day gift to myself.


----------



## Soratachi (May 30, 2014)

Tried this method on my hair. Love it!!!


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



			
				[USER=156804 said:
			
		

> Soratachi[/USER];20138001]Tried this method on my hair. Love it!!!



Would you share what you used? What was different in this method compared to what you were doing before you tried it?


----------



## LadyRaider (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I will have to try harder. I'm not doing something right. My curls are BEAUTIFUL when wet. I just can't keep them.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



			
				[USER=109309 said:
			
		

> LadyRaider[/USER];20138933]I will have to try harder. I'm not doing something right. My curls are BEAUTIFUL when wet. I just can't keep them.



What do you put on after your final rinse?


----------



## LadyRaider (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

faithVA I have tried several things. I've tried leaving in conditioner but perhaps I'm not leaving in enough. I don't really like the feel and smell of most conditioners left in. 

I've tried mizani's curl cream. I've tried lots of them, but the minute they don't work I get rid of them so I don't remember all the names. 

What worked the best in the past was conditioner. But now that my hair is longer it doesn't work as well. 

The stuff I tried this weekend was the Living Proof brand. Didn't do anything.   

Honestly, I sound a bit confused because mostly I gave up a long time ago. Usually, I wash my hair and braid it up and do braid outs. Like the lady in the video said... manipulate it so it will do what it should do naturally.


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



LadyRaider said:


> faithVA I have tried several things. I've tried leaving in conditioner but perhaps I'm not leaving in enough. I don't really like the feel and smell of most conditioners left in.
> 
> I've tried mizani's curl cream. I've tried lots of them, but the minute they don't work I get rid of them so I don't remember all the names.
> 
> ...



Maybe you can dilute your conditioners down a bit. Perhaps that would work better for you. His product looked pretty watery.


----------



## Soratachi (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



faithVA said:


> Would you share what you used? What was different in this method compared to what you were doing before you tried it?




faithVA

I must admit I already was on the cowash path, but I will towel dry my hair and then apply a cheap gel or a curl creme after my leave in.

Yesterday, I modified my midweek routine by using a cleansing conditioner mix of kaolin clay powder and Tresemme Naturals conditioner,  as the cleansing step. 
I rinsed it out and applied my doctored rinse out conditioner (adding liquid amino acid and 1 tsp of ACV gives me moisture softness and definition) and finger detangled my hair for as long as possible. 
I rinsed it out and applied a my gel and oil mix, added water to my hair and shingle it. 
Went under my hooded dryer for 40 min.

I loved it I need to take a pic next time.


----------



## AJellyCake (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

LadyRaider Don't give up!  Although I know what you mean.... 

How has having longer hair changed your technique of using conditioner? Maybe you need to use even more with the longer length?



LadyRaider said:


> faithVA I have tried several things. I've tried leaving in conditioner but perhaps I'm not leaving in enough. I don't really like the feel and smell of most conditioners left in.
> 
> I've tried mizani's curl cream. I've tried lots of them, but the minute they don't work I get rid of them so I don't remember all the names.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



Soratachi said:


> faithVA
> 
> I must admit I already was on the cowash path, but I will towel dry my hair and then apply a cheap gel or a curl creme after my leave in.
> 
> ...



Yes we need a picture


----------



## GettingKinky (May 30, 2014)

Do you think Flax seed gel would work as the product?  I just bought some seeds and I want to make gel. My typical style is a braidout, but this may be even simpler.


----------



## Soratachi (May 30, 2014)

I say try whatever works for you as a styling product. Andrew did not push any of his product in the video. Just follow the steps and you will find what works for you.

Naptural85 uses flaxseed and it works for her.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

What is the styler, exactly? Is this the curl defining cream or gel?


----------



## crimsonpeach (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

There's a salon in the Miami area that basically does this method.  She has a YTube and FB page (curlynaturalbeauty).  A friend of mine swears by her and only does wash and gos now.


----------



## Bronxcutie (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

This works, I tell you!  I cowashed with a big handful
of Suave Tropical Coconut.  I massaged, detangled
with my fingers and rinsed.  Then I did the same thing
with WEN or As I Am Coconut Cowash.  I only use the
pricier product for the second rinse.  My curls are poppin'!

I thought his name was Anthony Dickey.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

85 for a trim or the trim would make it all add up to 85 naturalmanenyc

eithr way thats insane


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



FelaShrine said:


> 85 for a trim or the trim would make it all add up to 85 naturalmanenyc
> 
> eithr way thats insane



FelaShrine

She said $85 additional for a trim.

Dailey has her own salon now, formerly at Hair Rules, and when I called they told me $100 for a trim at H2 salon in Bed Stuy.  It would include a wash and blow out (not sure if they flat iron) then trim and I would leave with curly hair.  I didn't book.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 30, 2014)

I did this today and it worked. I cowashed with Tresemne naturals and finger detangled. I followed it up with Giovanni direct leave in and aloe vera gel. I then did the quick rinse after. It took awhile to dry but once it did it was marvelous. The problem for me is preserving a wash and go which won't leave it a knotted frizzy mess. That and detangling on wash day as my roots get tangled readily in this sort of style


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (May 30, 2014)

I was wondering all this time....who is this andrew dickey you speak of.....so I avoided this thread.......come to find out its a typo.......

Anyway......but why is this his method.....people do it all the time......myself included


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 30, 2014)

My mistake lol


----------



## DoDo (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I believe what truly makes this 'his' method is not mentioned in the video because he is handling a looser texture. I started following his videos after noticing him on Taren 916's channel.

What makes it 'his' method is the manner in which he makes this method friendly to really tight textures.

After the cowashing ( where you use plenty of product), and the conditioning (where again you use like half the bottle) for tighter textures he will pop you under a hooded dryer until you hair is 80 percent dry, then diffuse your hair until it is about 95 percent dry, then he will switch out the diffuser attachment for the concentrator attachment in order to stretch the roots. Tighter textures can't really cope with the inherent tangling that happens when the coils shrink up to the the degree that they can shrink up when air dried. What I think he has added to the dialogue is that tighter textures can (and probably should) diffuse in order to prevent matting. Also, not a whole lot of people like to talk in depth about methods of elongation because of the impression that it is an attempt to change one's natural curl pattern. Why would you want to stretch and style your hair if you are doing a wash and go, isn't it supposed to be a wash and literal go etc.

I do think that Dickey's wash and wear method can make life easier for a type 4. However, I have pretty extreme shrinkage and my dislike of detangling mats is on 10 so it will be a while before I ever even try this method though it seems like a reasonable method.


----------



## PJaye (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I respect his views, but finger detangling and frequent co-washing are not everyone's friend.  Both do nothing for me.


----------



## Kurlee (May 30, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

what a transformation!


----------



## danniegirl (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

ok this was nothing new he even told her to basically pineapple her hair at night 

however i do like the fact that folks are still going strong with the natural hair care movement and is really paying attention to our hair care needs.


----------



## Tamrin (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



naturalmanenyc said:


> I apply styling product on soaking wet hair (shingling) but outside of the shower with a spray bottle to keep it wet.  I got great results this way and less single strand knots.
> 
> I've only tried Hair Rules once, for a blow out.  This is a Yelp review I wrote:
> 
> ...





OOhh child I was upset about my friends $200 big chop that left her with perm ends. She loved it so I could say nothing. When she washed her hair she had limp ends. After doing a home trim she went back for the blow out and her hair looked great. Third trip for a trim they chopped off a lot of her hair. He gives great advice but the work is not very impressive for all that money. Reminds me of the Miss Jessy's silkener hoax ( perm with conditioner aka lhcf  texlax   )


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2014)

I will try this method but I'm unsure of what he used for a styler. Just conditioner?


----------



## DoDo (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



Pokahontas said:


> I will try this method but I'm unsure of what he used for a styler. Just conditioner?



He used Hair Rules Curly Hair Whip. I believe that is a gel with a conditioner base.


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2014)

I love how he compares it to wet setting (roller setting) your natural hair. I've always been a believer in that to get good long lasting curls. 

I can not stand dripping wet hair but I will try this method sometime.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I am just getting around to watching this video. This seems very similar to the Tightly Curly method with Terry LeFlesh (sp). They both talk about saturating hair with conditioner before detangling while in the shower. The only difference is he didn't use a styling tool and she did.

So a deep conditioner isn't necessary? I may try this one day.


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I am just getting around to watching this video. This seems very similar to the Tightly Curly method with Terry LeFlesh (sp). They both talk about saturating hair with conditioner before detangling while in the shower. The only difference is he didn't use a styling tool and she did.  So a deep conditioner isn't necessary? I may try this one day.


 And Terri does that meticulous method of defining each individual curl. If Dickey's method works well it will be so much faster. 

IMO a dc would still be necessary. This is just a styling method.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



Pokahontas said:


> And Terri does that meticulous method of defining each individual curl. If Dickey's method works well it will be so much faster.
> 
> IMO a dc would still be necessary. This is just a styling method.



So I'm guessing the conditioner you saturate your hair with before rinsing would be the DC? The one he used after the cleanser.

As they were talking, he did let it sit for a few minutes.

I knew there was a reason I was conditioner crazy . I have so much conditioner it's ridiculous!

Oh, and Terry left the conditioner in her hair, she did rinse it out. I forgot about that part.


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> So I'm guessing the conditioner you saturate your hair with before rinsing would be the DC? The one he used after the cleanser.  As they were talking, he did let it sit for a few minutes.


 Personally I would follow my normal dc method. I would wash, dc, and after rinsing dc go straight to styling with the styler like he did. If I was dc'ing that day I wouldn't slather my hair as much as he did cuz my dc's are too expensive for all that. I think as long as you style the way he did you'll get the same results. 

Some people use instant con's after they dc do that would be an option as well.


----------



## veesweets (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I feel like washing my hair now. Maybe I'll try this today


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 31, 2014)

Can yal  naturals post before and after if you try this?


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 31, 2014)

Lilmama1011

Will you ask Allandra or Supergirl to change the name of the thread to Anthony Dickey Method?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

All right,
I gave it a try this morning. I used my Shescentit Blueberry Co-Wash and I bought a Beyond the Zone "styler" because it was only 5 dollars. 

Looks good so far, but I am having trouble getting it dry and I need to get to the gym. I bought a diffuser attachment for my fancy dryer, but that thing never stays on. Right now I'm sitting under my vintage hood driver for about 10 minutes. 
e
I took a pic when it was still wet and I'll take a pic when it's dry. We will see. Thanks for the thread!

Also... the lady at Sally's kept telling me that the Beyond the Zone wasn't what I wanted. But I'm wondering if it was a black/white thing or if she really thought I had the wrong stuff. It says on the tube "kick up the curls" and "curl defining."


----------



## Rocky91 (May 31, 2014)

I will try this sometime this summer. Never really been a wash and go girl, I like manipulating into different textures as I please. But I've been really hair lazy since shaving my head, so I'm willing to get into the wash and go life this summer

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amarilles (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I disagree with some of the things he said. I also can't see myself washing and detangling this way, I definitely need to section to access my scalp and I couldn't deal with my head if my shed hair weren't thoroughly removed, but I could try it for styling. I do like that he's encouraging the use of tools to expedite drying time. We tend to think airdrying is better, but the longer our strands remains wet the weaker they becomes overtime. A hooded dryer on cool or low is one of the best methods, IMO.

Could you ladies actually keep a routine like this for a long time? My shed hair would be coming of my ears if I didn't go in there and thoroughly removed them


----------



## Joigirl (May 31, 2014)

Sounds similar to the method I already use. Only difference is that I don't wet my hair after applying the styler. Seems like it would rinse off the products on top of the hair. I might try it with my daughter. She wants to try a wash n go this soon.


----------



## Vshanell (May 31, 2014)

Amarilles said:


> I disagree with some of the things he said. I also can't see myself washing and detangling this way, I definitely need to section to access my scalp and I couldn't deal with my head if my shed hair weren't thoroughly removed, but I could try it for styling. I do like that he's encouraging the use of tools to expedite drying time. We tend to think airdrying is better, but the longer our strands remains wet the weaker they becomes overtime. A hooded dryer on cool or low is one of the best methods, IMO.  Could you ladies actually keep a routine like this for a long time? My shed hair would be coming of my ears if I didn't go in there and thoroughly removed them


 I could but I would modify some things. I would use a wide tooth comb if needed during the co-washing process then use my hands for everything after that.


----------



## **SaSSy** (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I went to his salon twice for a consultation. I got the impression I was wasting his time since I didn't want to book an appointment right away. I don't think I'm his target audience since I asked too many questions, and wasn't trusting of his techniques on my hair. 

I don't like his over use of heat, and his wash and go's don't look all that nice on everyone.


----------



## LadyRaider (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

Take my results with a grain of salt. I'm not very good at styling! 
My hair seems to have more movement than I normally get with a wash and go.
It's very hard to get dry... my face feels sticky from the BTZ styler. Bleh.

The first pic is when it's still soaking wet. Notice my drippy shoulders. 
The after pic is after the gym. Probably not the best test of the method. Deep under in the back my hair is still wet.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 31, 2014)

LadyRaider said:


> Take my results with a grain of salt. I'm not very good at styling!
> My hair seems to have more movement than I normally get with a wash and go.
> It's very hard to get dry... my face feels sticky from the BTZ styler. Bleh.
> 
> ...



OMG your hair  is so Pretty


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

Pretty LadyRaider!


----------



## overtherainbow (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



LadyRaider said:


> Take my results with a grain of salt. I'm not very good at styling!
> My hair seems to have more movement than I normally get with a wash and go.
> It's very hard to get dry... my face feels sticky from the BTZ styler. Bleh.
> 
> ...



Wow, your hair came out very pretty!  Thanks for sharing!  Now I definitely want to give this a go. I'm just worried about the detangling not being enough for my coils.


----------



## Kurlee (May 31, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

this method WORKS!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (May 31, 2014)

Kurlee said:


> this method WORKS! Amen and hallelu



Yes it does


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

I tried this method and I have to say that it was the best wash and go result that I ever got. I do t know how this is considered a different method though because is seems like a combination or the Tightly Curly Method (loading the conditioner) and the Super Soaker Method (rewetting hair after application of styler). I think the uniqueness is in him showing it work for kinkier textured hair. I can also attest that redoing your hair every two days or so really does help to "train" your hair to curl because this is something I did when I was relaxed and was able to achieve curls and waves.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jun 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you think Flax seed gel would work as the product?  I just bought some seeds and I want to make gel. My typical style is a braidout, but this may be even simpler.



Flaxseed gel totally works.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HoneyBadger (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



bronzephoenix said:


> Flaxseed gel totally works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Do you have a recipe bronzephoenix?


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 2, 2014)

pattyr5 said:


> I tried this method and I have to say that it was the best wash and go result that I ever got. I do t know how this is considered a different method though because is seems like a combination or the Tightly Curly Method (loading the conditioner) and the Super Soaker Method (rewetting hair after application of styler). I think the uniqueness is in him showing it work for kinkier textured hair. I can also attest that redoing your hair every two days or so really does help to "train" your hair to curl because this is something I did when I was relaxed and was able to achieve curls and waves.


 To me it's a lot different because Teri uses a brush and that tedious method of defining each curl which can take an hour. Dickey's method is much faster but weather the results are similar or not I'm not sure.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 4, 2014)

Kinda tried this method but modified it a bit. Pretty happy with the curl definition but my hair lacks body and bounce. I think this is due to using a lot of styler like he says. I have fine strands so this may not work for me. I'll try again with less product.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

Well my hair took FOREVER to dry lol. I didn't like walking around with dripping wet hair but I do like the results. I'm going to play around with stylers to see what works best. Its day 3 and still holding up in a puff


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jun 4, 2014)

HoneyBadger said:


> Do you have a recipe bronzephoenix?


  I use 2 cups water to 1/4 cup flaxseeds. Just boil and strain once water begins to thicken  

veesweets yes! It takes some time to dry initially. Ive used a hooded dryer (low,cool air) to speed it up. Also, blotting with a t-shirt or towel to absorb excess moisture helps a LOT without disturbing your curls. HTH

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bluenvy (Jun 5, 2014)

I tried this method and it will be my go to hair style for this summer. My best wng so far. My hair is really thick so I need more product to tame with this method. Yes drips can be annoying and my hair takes forever to dry. Also it is quick to cowash, finger detangle (vo5 gives me super slip) add product, 15 minutes for the entire process with good results. Cant complain. Thanks for sharing Lilmama1011
My texture in front is much looser than the rest of my hair


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



veesweets said:


> Well my hair took FOREVER to dry lol. I didn't like walking around with dripping wet hair but I do like the results. I'm going to play around with stylers to see what works best. Its day 3 and still holding up in a puff



It took forever to dry for me as well. And I even tried a little diffusing and sitting under a dryer. 

It worked. I don't like using so much product and the wet-forever is a big issue. 

I DID like the movement I got, and the fact that it wasn't impossible to deal with by the evening.


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*



Pokahontas said:


> Personally I would follow my normal dc method. I would wash, dc, and after rinsing dc go straight to styling with the styler like he did. If I was dc'ing that day I wouldn't slather my hair as much as he did cuz my dc's are too expensive for all that. *I think as long as you style the way he did you'll get the same results. *
> 
> *Some people use instant con's after they dc do that would be an option as well.*



Yeah, this is still the method I use.  Applying my leave-in and styler on wet hair.  I always apply the leave-in on soaky, wet hair, sometimes I will then use the t-shirt to remove a little of the water and then apply my styler.  I don't like my styler to become too diluted.  Applying leave-in first, then using t-shirt also cuts down on the frizzies, big time.

@pokhantas- Nice to see your post.  You're still my hair icon and the reason I discovered LHCF!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 6, 2014)

kellistarr said:


> Yeah, this is still the method I use.  Applying my leave-in and styler on wet hair.  I always apply the leave-in on soaky, wet hair, sometimes I will then use the t-shirt to remove a little of the water and then apply my styler.  I don't like my styler to become too diluted.  Applying leave-in first, then using t-shirt also cuts down on the frizzies, big time.  @pokhantas- Nice to see your post.  You're still my hair icon and the reason I discovered LHCF!


 kellistarr Hey girl, good to see you too! Yea I'm still around the boards.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: andrew dickey method*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this method just the KKC/KT method redeux?  Maybe you get a little more leeway by being prompted to bend over and scrunch as the lady does in Anthony's video, but his method doesn't seem innovative.  Str8Isis was doing yt demos years ago.  

In any case, it's a great method and I'm not sure why I strayed from it before.  My wash n gos have been sweet as of late.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 6, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this method just the KKC/KT method redeux?  Maybe you get a little more leeway by being prompted to bend over and scrunch as the lady does in Anthony's video, but his method doesn't seem innovative.  Str8Isis was doing yt demos years ago.  In any case, it's a great method and I'm not sure why I strayed from it before.  My wash n gos have been sweet as of late.


 Some people may not know those methods. What are they anyway? Never heard of those or the youtuber you mentioned.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 6, 2014)

I tried it the other day and I could see how it'd work very well, I just could not deal with the drying time. Omg.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 7, 2014)

I tried doing this for the first time yesterday and my curls were very prominent.
Thanks to the OP for posting this.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 7, 2014)

CICI24 said:


> I tried doing this for the first time yesterday and my curls were very prominent.
> Thanks to the OP for posting this.



I tried it last night on short transitioning hair and was very impressed - in the lower back where I am all natural my curls were gorgeous my relaxed hair messed up the results in other areas but I was very impressed. 

I used Wen CC and Wen styling creme.


----------



## Embyra (Jun 7, 2014)

Dickey has been around for yeeaaaarrsss

I see some of you are just hearing about him lol

So while it's not new because his techniques have been posted on the forums for years without people saying I heard it from dickey

His curly whip is really nice I would buy it again but the good is sooo light you only get one day hair from it 
The creme for kinky hair takes more work for my hair to look right 

For those that asked Dickey is mixed raced his mother is white


----------



## Michelle1971 (Jun 7, 2014)

This is now the only way I do my wash n go's. I just hate the drying time...


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 7, 2014)

Embyra said:


> Dickey has been around for yeeaaaarrsss
> 
> I see some of you are just hearing about him lol
> 
> ...



True.  I remember when he was testing out his product line in the salon my friend used to go to.  That was about 10 years ago


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this. I used to do sopping wet hair w product every day when my hair was shorter. Now it seems too long. I don't have time to do the heat and air drying would ruin my blouses and take all day. I'm always throwing it up. I'll try this on a day when I have nothing to do.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 7, 2014)

Embyra said:


> Dickey has been around for yeeaaaarrsss  I see some of you are just hearing about him lol  So while it's not new because his techniques have been posted on the forums for years without people saying I heard it from dickey  His curly whip is really nice I would buy it again but the good is sooo light you only get one day hair from it The creme for kinky hair takes more work for my hair to look right  For those that asked Dickey is mixed raced his mother is white


 I've heard about him for years just never paid attention to any of his techniques.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 7, 2014)

did it again and it worked perfectly. My hair is super defined and layed  

The drying time kills me, though.  I forgot how well co-washing works for my hair.  Which moisturizing condishes with slip are you guys using? Which products?

I used miss jessies or sisters iii nature co-wash, then whatever DC I can find and then KCCC or Uncle Funky's Daughter.

How long are you guys drying your hair for?


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 9, 2014)

Trial run of this method, no modifications. My hair is less curly and more wavy like a braid out but it's frizzing up as I type this.

This is a quick method but I don't think I will get multiple day hair from this and I can't be sitting under the dryer everyday. It took about a half hour under the dryer to dry and it was still damp in some spots. 

 Excuse my attire lol.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

I tried his exact method on my 4b hair:
Wet


Dry


Drying was not too bad. I lightly blotted the coils that framed my face with a turbie twist and went on with my day. After the first hour, my hair was no longer dripping wet.  12 hours later,  my hair was still damp,  but a quick blow dry fixed that. 
Overall this is my best WNG and I got tons of compliments. My hair is very moisturized, soft and still detangled. I'm currently wearing second day hair,  which is a bit frizzy and shrunken, but still nice.  Best of all, this style took about 20 minutes in the shower
I'm kicking myself for not paying attention to Dickeys method before.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

overtherainbow said:


> I tried his exact method on my 4b hair:
> Wet
> View attachment 264375
> 
> ...



Looks nice. Great job.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 9, 2014)

love it!!!!! it's amazing how such small things have such a great impact on the outcome.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't think I will be doing this method much, my wng only lasted a day. It could've been the products I use I'm not sure. I may try again with something else but I'm used to getting multiple day wng's preferably a week.


----------



## starchgirl (Jun 12, 2014)

Tried this today for the second time this week.  I think this may be my go to style for the Summer.  I've been bunning for about a year and don't have the patience or time for braid outs right now - I have been in a hair rut and not enjoying my hair at all.  

I styled my hair in the shower before work today.  Co-washed with Hello Hydration.  Layered on KCKT, Castor Oil, and KCCC with praying hands. Doused head with water and shook my hair updside down before leaving the shower.  Used a regular towel to wring out excessive water, then put my hair up in a tshirt to catch the drippies then drove to work.  Yes I looked all kinds of crazy with a shirt on my head in the car, but it was for my hair experiment!  Shower style took 10 extra minutes to my routine. Took the shirt off, shook my hair once more and went in the office.   

My hair is defined without being crunchy. I've gotten great definition on my 4A/4B hair using this method.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jun 12, 2014)

Is this working for people in humid weather?  I am getting definition but the rainy humid days in NY are puffing my hair out by the end of the day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 13, 2014)

I've been doing this for awhile I get great results. This was taken yesterday. I did not use oil or gel. Just Wen (fig) soaking wet hair and 6 hours later. No diffuser.


----------



## Gryphyn (Jun 13, 2014)

His method is very similar to my regimen and I love my results. The key for me is always starting with soaking wet hair. I rinse or cowash every day and only use a gentle shampoo once a week. I apply my leave in, moisturizer and a light oil to my soaking wet hair, then use a lot of gel. I apply everything by finger combing and focusing on stretching my hair out. I'll spray it with more water then finger comb it a bit more, then just leave it to airdry if I'm wearing a wash and go. If not, I'll bantu knot it so I'll have a nice stretched curly style for work the next day.


----------



## summertimewine (Jun 13, 2014)

This regimen works fantastic! I didn't realize this had a name though...
anyway I hav eased this method since I shaved my head a year and a half ago, I can also say IT HELPS WITH GROWTH. Hands down this method is the reason why every six months I have to jump into a new thread (twa -> shoulder -> apl) 
The water keeps your hair moisturized and soft
You are washing and accessing your scalp every 1-3 days
I can now go without shampooing for 3-6 months (works especially well if you are using all natural products as they always wash out with conditioner)
Manipulation may seem like an issue but I have had no breakage problems and I have been using this method from shaved -> APL (and I have dyed my hair TWICE lol)
Frick I even pineapple at night too! 

I feel some kinda way about all these white folks capitalizing on the natural hair community because everything he said can be found in various threads on this forum but I digress...


----------



## Gryphyn (Jun 13, 2014)

frogkisses said:


> This regimen works fantastic! I didn't realize this had a name though...
> anyway I hav eased this method since I shaved my head a year and a half ago, I can also say IT HELPS WITH GROWTH. Hands down this method is the reason why every six months I have to jump into a new thread (twa -> shoulder -> apl)
> The water keeps your hair moisturized and soft
> You are washing and accessing your scalp every 1-3 days
> ...



ITA! Unfortunately I only started this regimen after I texturized for the first time after years of my natural hair being the same length, but since then I noticed my hair 'grows' very quickly. If it wasn't for an annoying setback last year that I'm still recovering from, I'm sure I'd have hit my length goal by now.

Anyway, I started this regimen as a shortcut to the regimen my stylist gave me after my first texturizer in 2012. After 12 weeks my hair was DEFINITELY longer. I never knew that my hair needed that much moisture to retain length properly. When I was natural I'd never dare wet my hair every day because of the effort involved in dangling and stretching it. Sucks that I didn't find out that that was hindering my length retention until I wasn't natural anymore, but hopefully my experience will help some natural or there.


----------



## Phaer (Jun 13, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I've been doing this for awhile I get great results. This was taken yesterday. I did not use oil or gel. Just Wen (fig) soaking wet hair and 6 hours later. No diffuser.



Your hair is so Purdy !! -Stares mesmerized-


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 13, 2014)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I've been doing this for awhile I get great results. This was taken yesterday. I did not use oil or gel. Just Wen (fig) soaking wet hair and 6 hours later. No diffuser.



BillsBackerz67

Love your hair!  I haven't worn a WNG in years, but after seeing your results I'll be visiting this soon!  Just lovely girl!


----------



## Nomadiclady (Jun 13, 2014)

Ladies, thank you for the feedback & responses.   All the posts helped me tremendously with my hair rut/dilemma. 

Earlier I told my sister I decided not to bother scheduling a hairdresser appt because I don't know who to call & want to save $$.  After reading this thread I think I found a solution.  I do have AS I AM Cowash - (never opened).  

After my run to the cleaners, I'll shop around for a styler.  I need to fix my hair this weekend & so I'll try this tomorrow morning & see if I can achieve 2-3 day hair.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jun 13, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Some people may not know those methods. What are they anyway? Never heard of those or the youtuber you mentioned.



Pokahontas The creator of Kinky Curly Curling Custard (KCCC, not KKC) and Knot Today used to have a demo up on YT of her applying the custard to her hair in the shower.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JkWd-MyVdE


Str8isis did a demo, too.  Pretty much the same method except being in the shower.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKC_S-1nO8A

I guess 2008 was a while ago, but to me it seems like it was just yesterday.  Guess I just aged myself.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 13, 2014)

^^Oh yea I know that method. I followed what the maker of KCCC did in the vid when I first got KCCC and that was my worst  wng ever in life lol. I had curls of steel. She uses a lot of the product and you really don't need much. It's very concentrated.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 13, 2014)

lol @ curls of steel!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 14, 2014)

I tried applying product to soaking wet hair.  It's been 6 hours, my hair is still soaking wet, and it looks about the same as when I leave my hair in a microfiber towel for 15 minutes before applying product.  This may not be great for low porosity if you don't want to diffuse.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 14, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I tried applying product to soaking wet hair.  It's been 6 hours, my hair is still soaking wet, and it looks about the same as when I leave my hair in a microfiber towel for 15 minutes before applying product.  This may not be great for low porosity if you don't want to diffuse.



I had to sit under the dryer for mine, I could not friggin deal.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine was not dry after 12 hours, will try smaller sections and a different styler.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 14, 2014)

The wet hair was a turn off for me. I had better luck when I used a Suave conditioner (I forget which one... the one that is sleek/smooth, etc.) It dried a bit faster than with the Beyond the Zone product. 

I had it in my mind that I'd give it a try with my Shescentit Pomegranate Conditioner, but no go... I love that stuff, but it doesn't add any weight to my hair at all. (Which is usually a good thing.)


----------



## Renewed1 (Jun 14, 2014)

I tried this method and I really like the results.  I'm waiting for it to fully dry to see the results.


----------



## so1913 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is my homie! He's been cutting my hair since 2006/2007.  I'm honestly not a fan of the hair rules product line other than the cleansing cream which I really like, but I've never been unhappy with my hair cuts or the advice he gives.  My hair takes forever to dry, especially a at the salon because of the saturation and the fact my hair just holds on to water.  I usually end up doing my own hair over the next day.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

So I retried this method,  but this time I wanted to make sure my hair was completely dry in 12 hours. So I skipped my super heavy leave - in, and just hoped water would suffice. I only used gel and EVCO.  Lastly, to ensure that my hair would dry completely, I shook it out very well. I pretty much shook my hair as long as I could. My hair did not drip at all and it dried completely by midnight. This morning, my hair is still soft and defined.  The best part?  No SSKS or tangles!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 16, 2014)

^^Cute glasses!


----------



## overtherainbow (Jun 16, 2014)

^^Thanks! They're actually from the mens section


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Can yal  naturals post before and after if you try this?


 I have actually done this every day this week.  I use either honey or my Eden Bodyworks Co-wash  to cleanse and KKKT as the conditioner.  I use Camille Rose Curl Maker as my styler.  I shake it out in the shower and I use a tee shirt to catch any drips and I use the shirt to "fluff" my curls.  I call it my Kokopelli hair.  I'm getting used to the look but I love the way it feels, even when it finally dries.  One more thing...I do a rinse after the styler by covering the spray from the shower head with my hand and letting the water splash onto my hair gently.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2014)

overtherainbow said:


> I tried his exact method on my 4b hair: Wet  Dry  Drying was not too bad. I lightly blotted the coils that framed my face with a turbie twist and went on with my day. After the first hour, my hair was no longer dripping wet.  12 hours later,  my hair was still damp,  but a quick blow dry fixed that. Overall this is my best WNG and I got tons of compliments. My hair is very moisturized, soft and still detangled. I'm currently wearing second day hair,  which is a bit frizzy and shrunken, but still nice.  Best of all, this style took about 20 minutes in the shower I'm kicking myself for not paying attention to Dickeys method before.


I love your hair. I've been doing this daily for about a week.  I actually think I could get more than one day if my hair was long enough to pineapple. For now, I love water in my hair.  I love jumping in the shower and letting the water run through my hair.  I love the way it feels after the "method" when it's dry at the end of the day.  Most of all, I love that I actually have curls...all this time and I didn't know.  I can't stop touching them!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

With all these success stories we need more pictures.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Someone I have known for a number of years but who hasn't seen me "unrelaxed" saw me yesterday and wanted to know how I made my hair curl. She laughed when I told her what I was doing. Today I used honey as my conditioner and applied my Kinky Curly Curling Custard on top of that and my hair is super defined and super soft at the same time.  Someone told me that I couldn't get defined and soft at the same time...They were WRONG!


----------



## AJellyCake (Jun 23, 2014)

What conditioners are you all using to saturate your hair? And does anyone have tips for speeding up drying time?


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 23, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> What conditioners are you all using to saturate your hair? And does anyone have tips for speeding up drying time?


 only thing that would speed up drying time would be sitting under a hooded dryer or using the blow dryer. I can't deal with wet hair all over me so I sit under the dryer.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jun 23, 2014)

AJellyCake
I only use coney DCs, never rinse outs. So far I used Aussie Strong 3 Minute Miracle and Organix's Argan Oil Hair Masque. Both have dimethicone and melt tangles.  

As for the dry time, just shake your hair excessively.  My hair looked towel dry after a good shake.  I also have type 4 hair that shrinks up to nothing, so I could imagine trying this on a looser texture with more hang time would be slightly annoying.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 23, 2014)

I haven't been using quite as much product as I did the first time, and I'm not going as drippy wet. I've been twisting my hair up and putting a t-shirt around it while I finish getting dressed and eating breakfast. Still drippy of course, but not AS drippy!

My hair is frizzier, but so far that's okay. I don't like leaving conditioner in my hair because it either feels weird or smells weird by the evening. But the Beyond the Zone Kick Up Your Curls has worked well. 

The biggest difference I'm getting is in the evening and second day hair. Generally, any wash and go I'd do, by the evening it was a hard crusted jungle. Next day was unthinkable. So far with this, I'm getting my best waves and curls the next day.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 23, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> What conditioners are you all using to saturate your hair? And does anyone have tips for speeding up drying time?


My hair is short but very dense. The shaking helps but blotting with an an old t-shirt gets the drips.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 23, 2014)

So far this is NOT working for me. I want it to work. LOL.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 23, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> So far this is NOT working for me. I want it to work. LOL.



(((((((((


----------



## Holla (Jun 24, 2014)

This is working for me!  I am SO happy.  I'm using this method to up the moisture in my hair in between flat ironing 2x this month.  I tried it yesterday for the first time and loved it.  My hair was straight for almost 2 weeks and this helped my curls pop back.  I used poo yesterday to remove all that gunk from my scalp and used a lot of conditioner on my strands. I heavy sealed with Crisco bc I wanted to make SURE my hair would stay moisturized.  I then pulled it into a loose ponytail.  Today I repeated without poo.  Just used Wen to cowash. Still heavy sealed. I have NEVER seen such definition in my hair naturally. NEVER! Especially in one area where it would just get puffy but not totally defined.  I love this method. It's a simple tweak but really effective.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jun 24, 2014)

overtherainbow said:


> I tried his exact method on my 4b hair: Wet  Dry  Drying was not too bad. I lightly blotted the coils that framed my face with a turbie twist and went on with my day. After the first hour, my hair was no longer dripping wet.  12 hours later,  my hair was still damp,  but a quick blow dry fixed that. Overall this is my best WNG and I got tons of compliments. My hair is very moisturized, soft and still detangled. I'm currently wearing second day hair,  which is a bit frizzy and shrunken, but still nice.  Best of all, this style took about 20 minutes in the shower I'm kicking myself for not paying attention to Dickeys method before.



overtherainbow, what products did you use?


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 24, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> Someone I have known for a number of years but who hasn't seen me "unrelaxed" saw me yesterday and wanted to know how I made my hair curl. She laughed when I told her what I was doing. Today I used honey as my conditioner and applied my Kinky Curly Curling Custard on top of that and my hair is super defined and super soft at the same time.  Someone told me that I couldn't get defined and soft at the same time...They were WRONG!



Cattypus1

Did you wet your hair after using Curling Custard? How long did you leave the honey on. 

I'm jealous. My curls look nothing like they do wet and certainly soft. I have cute tight separated ringlets......When it's dry its not as separated and looks dry.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 24, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> Cattypus1  Did you wet your hair after using Curling Custard? How long did you leave the honey on.  I'm jealous. My curls look nothing like they do wet and certainly soft. I have cute tight separated ringlets......When it's dry its not as separated and looks dry.


I do wet it but I don't spray it with the shower head, I cup my hand to block the spray from washing away the product and just do a cursory once-under to get water on it.  I don't rinse the honey in this instance but I don't saturate my hair with it either.  My hair seems to love honey and it's not sticky as I would have expected. I sometimes use it as my cowash and this was an experiment as my leave-in.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jun 25, 2014)

scarcity21
I cleansed with Renpure cleansing conditioner (fake wen), and conditioned with Organix Argan Oil Mask. Then I used Studio 35 Hair gel (the yellow bottle) and sealed with EVCO.  The first time around I used SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie,  as a leave in, which I do not recommend because your hair would take forever to dry.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 28, 2014)

I forgot about plopping to help with sopping wet hair. I tried it today and it helped but my hair quickly soaked through the tshirt. I have a lot of hair but this might work well for shorter lengths. Wondering if a microfiber towel would mess up the curls.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey y'all...
I tried this method with a few tweaks earlier this month...
I have tightly coiled hair with high shrinkage and of medium density.

I used diluted shampoo, DC'd heavily with 'cone free DC, applied a cup and a half of flaxseed gel and sealed with Jojoba Oil.
Unlike Anthony...I didn't use any heat to stretch for a fuller look. I just let the hair fall where it wanted.






Here is a before to show my hair length in front.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 28, 2014)

My apologies on the size...I am having trouble trying to resize the pictures...let me try again.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 28, 2014)

ZedianChic said:


> My apologies on the size...I am having trouble trying to resize the pictures...let me try again.



LOVE YOUR HAIR! Do you get multiple days out of your wash and go?


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jun 28, 2014)

bebezazueta said:


> LOVE YOUR HAIR! Do you get multiple days out of your wash and go?



Thank you bebezazueta ...
I did this on a Friday morning and washed it out that Sunday afternoon.

I was EXTREMELY skeptical because my hair tangles very easily. Amazingly...de-tangling went on as usual...possibly even easier. I attribute this to no finger separation or manipulation during the entire wash process to get this going.

I didn't wash sections like I usually do and I worked with with shower head...I don't how to explain it.

I haven't attempted it again...I might this Monday and shared my final impression.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 28, 2014)

ZedianChic said:


> Thank you bebezazueta ... I did this on a Friday morning and washed it out that Sunday afternoon.  I was EXTREMELY skeptical because my hair tangles very easily. Amazingly...de-tangling went on as usual...possibly even easier. I attribute this to no finger separation or manipulation during the entire wash process to get this going.  I didn't wash sections like I usually do and I worked with with shower head...I don't how to explain it.  I haven't attempted it again...I might this Monday and shared my final impression.



Thanks and good to know!  I'm 43 weeks in to my transition and been stalking this thread.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 29, 2014)

Tried this method again but I used a strong hold gel to see if it helped. It didn't. My curls are frizzy with no hold. My hair came out too flat and this method pulls most of my curls out. Maybe it works better for tighter textures.


----------



## Marand13 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have been doing my wash & go's similar to this for years, my hair always came out great. 
I would cowash every other day, leave in some conditioner , apply a little oil and gel on top and let it air dry.

I haven't done it in so long I think it ight be time for me to revisit the wash & go.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 29, 2014)

Pokahontas said:


> Tried this method again but I used a strong hold gel to see if it helped. It didn't. My curls are frizzy with no hold. My hair came out too flat and this method pulls most of my curls out. Maybe it works better for tighter textures.



Nope. Lol. 

I'm still trying,  but the shrinkage is just too much. I even got under the dryer this time for a bit...better but not much. Maybe I need to add the diffuser step. My hair is just short of APL stretched. I barely clear neck length with those tiny little coils. Lol. I prefer those coils after a flat twist out. 

I will say my cottony hair is less frizzy day 2 than after a twistout.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 29, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> Nope. Lol.  I'm still trying,  but the shrinkage is just too much. I even got under the dryer this time for a bit...better but not much. Maybe I need to add the diffuser step. My hair is just short of APL stretched. I barely clear neck length with those tiny little coils. Lol. I prefer those coils after a flat twist out.  I will say my cottony hair is less frizzy day 2 than after a twistout.


 That's weird that you get more shrinkage and I don't get enough lol....which I never thought I would ever say in my natural life lol.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah. If I were into posting photos I would.  My aunt saw it and gasped..asking me why I cut all my hair off. Lol. Now granted she's a drama queen, but she's right. 

This last time was the best in terms of turnout because it didn't look as dry and b the curls were more defined.  I put coconut oil and plastic cap on my head for an hour. I cowashed with Njoy, AO Honey Suckle Rose. I mixed Aloe Gel, EVOO and in my hand a dab of SM Curly Gel. I sat under my dryer soaking wet until 70% dry and around shoulder length. Went to bed and woke up with just between ear/neck length hair. Lol.

ETA. I am cottony fine mostly 4a...with 3c/4b mixed in....no issues with detangling. I barely see any hair between Denman or wide tooth comb. Tonight will be my 6th attempt.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jun 30, 2014)

Okay this morning went pretty well.
I shampooed with ORS Aloe
Then I conditioned with SheScentit Pomegranate.
Then I added some of the Suave Keratin and didn't wash it out. I didn't use a BUNCH. 
And then I used the Beyond the Zone. Again, I didn't use a lot a lot.. nothing close to shingling or anything. Three good sized globs pretty much. 

Then I rewet my hair under the shower. (I was still in the shower for all of that.)

Once I got out, I applied argan oil.

Then I did kind of wring my hair out. I didn't just leave it sopping. I then wrapped it gently in a t-shirt as I continued to get ready for work. 

Results... not bad. At least it wasn't drippy at all. Wet, but not drippy. 

Here's a quick pic I took about an hour and a half later.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 2, 2014)

Tried this again but only used conditioner as a leave in. I really like the results.  My curls have lots of body and they didn't get straightened out by product. Too bad I got a sore throat from the soaking wet hair being on me. I've never done well with wet hair. I'm gonna have to be sure to sit under the dryer or blow dry next time.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 2, 2014)

I've also been doing this. My shirts have a permanent wet spot on the back though I like the outcome. I wore it out but got too hot. Here's my ponytaiil. I like the definition.


----------



## tjrj1998 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok, Ive tried part of this method: I now apply my conditioner to hair that has been hand squeezed instead of towel dried. I then apply my conditioner. While it takes longer for my hair to dry ( I dont use a blow dryer), my hair looks freaking fabulous!!!!!

When the weather cools I am going to sit under a warm dryer and pull my hair out with my fingers as it dries, so it wont get so shrunken. 

Yeah, to my natural hair looking and feeling fabulous.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Jul 11, 2014)

To assist in having a successful AD WNG - use this method

http://blackgirllonghair.com/2013/0...t+Styles+for+Hiding+Multiple&utm_medium=email


----------



## toaster (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone use this method and sit under a Pibbs to dry? I'm terrified of my hair blowing up into the fan because of the "upward" air motion.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Does anyone use this method and sit under a Pibbs to dry? I'm terrified of my hair blowing up into the fan because of the "upward" air motion.


 I do but I hate it. I have to use a hair net to keep my hair getting sucked up and that makes my hair flat. I have in the past sat under there backwards with my hair hanging down and a net over the back and that helps with volume.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 13, 2014)

I tried this method a few times and liked the results. I thought I was doing it right until I went to the salon.....OMG!!!  Dickey worked on my hair and I swore he put a texturizer in or something! My hair was laid down, defined and soft. My home results was NEVER like at home. To be honest, it was so smooth and defined that I had them mess it up a little more to add some volume back. This method is fantastic. I bought the entire line of products that they used on me but I definitely want to see if it will work the same with other (cheaper) products now that I really know how to do it.


----------



## krissyc39 (Jul 13, 2014)

Do you think the beginning steps of this technique could be used to make a more defined braidout? Any unstretched style is tangle city for me


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 13, 2014)

This is kind of getting to be a problem. I am getting addicted to my own curls, but I hate having a wet scalp all day long. Plus isn't it easier to take care of your ends using a braidout? 

Yesterday's wng was really successful. Except for the ucky feeling of a wet scalp all day long. Still this is a cool trick.


----------



## pattyr5 (Jul 13, 2014)

They put me under the dryer for about 30 minutes THEN diffuser in the back AND I still had a few damp spots. But my WNG's always take two days to dry regardless of the method being used.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 17, 2014)

No one here uses a diffuser? That will help alleviate walking around with a wet scalp. Even if you're just applying cool air to your scalp and not the actual hair it won't mess up the results at all.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 17, 2014)

^^For my normal wng's I do sometimes but diffusing annoys me cuz it takes too long. Sometimes I take the diffuser off and just use the blow dryer. With this method my hair is so wet and loaded with product I think my arms would go numb trying to diffuse. It'd be like trying to blow dry a soaking wet towel lol.


----------



## Soratachi (Jul 17, 2014)

I use a diffuser it takes 10-15 minutes to get my hair damp. The rest I air dry.


----------



## Soratachi (Aug 13, 2014)

Love this method.  A video of a 4b/c doing the AD.

http://youtu.be/cl3MdzInp8Q


----------



## beauti (Aug 16, 2014)

*just posted in wash n go thread about this. On Thursday I did this method but I don't think I followed all steps. I did it early in the morning. Sectioned hair in four. Co washed with Suave daily clarifying conditioner. Rinsed. Applied a good amount of tresseme natural conditioner. Detangle. Rinsed but not completely. Applied oil, then gel. (Think I forgot my styler?? But wouldn't tresseme be the styler?) Bentu knotted that section to keep hair stretched. Took knots out, smoothed hair, dunked head under shower real quick, then shook my head. Done. Drove to work with towel around my shoulders, windows and sunroof down, for an hour commute. Hair was still wet! Not damp, wet! All day! The first day was fine but second day hair was dry at the roots, shrunken, and poofy!  don't think I will try again. Wethead all day and evening is not for me.    *


----------



## Soratachi (Aug 16, 2014)

Next time diffuse or go under the hooded dryer.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 27, 2014)

I loooove this. 
Every year I say I want to try and WNG in the summer months but always have an excuse.
My biggest & latest excuse (but it makes sense lol) is my stringy ends. I have to get rid of the heat damage ends and then I'll attemp this. In fact, I'll give this salon a visit to see how they manage my hair first. Yes! another goal for next summer! Ssssweet!


----------



## mssoconfused (Aug 27, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> I totally do this with my hair. Sans blowdryer.
> And I agree, it's technique > product. My curls have done a 180 since I began co-washing daily, finger detangling and applying product in the shower to sopping wet hair. My wash N go's used to end in ssk's. No longer an issue. The key is truly coating your hair, not disrupting the curl pattern after conditioning (I.e- combing/brushing) and not trying to go several days before co-washing again (hair tightens as it dries out/frizzes & leads to knots).
> 
> I don't like gunky hair; I layer KCKT beneath EVOO beneath flaxseed gel. Touchable, has movement, volume & definition. Non-sticky, non-greasy, and co-washes clean. I think more women would be pleasantly surprised by their hair after trying this method.
> ...



I've been pleasantly surprised using this method as well. When I first chopped I had serious issues with frizz. After learning to finer detangle and adding product in the shower, its like I have a new head of hair!


----------



## Coilystep (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been experimenting with this method this week. I liked my hair yesterday. Today not so much. Yesterday I used my denman brush after I put on my leave in conditioner and then applied my styler then diffused for about 10-15 minutes. It was still damp but it was fine. I get some shrinkage doing it this way so I decided to change it up. This morning I decided to try not using my denman brush I just detangled using my shower comb and fingers. Then applied my leave in conditioner and styler and don't really like how it turned out I don't have as much shrinkage but it doesn't fall right. I didn't take a picture yesterday but I wish I would have. I. Think it looked better yesterday.   Here is a picture of it today.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems like this method required sitting under a hard bonnet dryer no? If I just let it air dry without a bun or anything  it would not turn out well we all (and would take forever)


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone recommend a good diffusing dryer? I have a Chi Blow dryer and a diffuser of the same brand, but bought seperately. It's difficult because the attachment slips off the dryer a lot.  I bought a dryer with  diffuser attachment at walmart, but I didn't think I got as good results and thought it was because the dryer was cheap?

What do you guys think?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 2, 2015)

I finally tried this method and my hair turned out cute on day one.  

I wet my hair (after a bad braid and curl) and shingled in Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.  I wet my hair afterward and did the shake out then sat under the Pibbs dryer for about 20 minutes.  I had some shrinkage but nowhere near the normal shrinkage I get up to my ears.  My hair actually had some hang to it.

Day two, not so much.  But I never get cute day two hair with Eco Styler gel.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 2, 2015)

Adding a before and after photo


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Mar 2, 2015)

A better photo





I am very impressed by this method and need to find a styler that will give me day 2 hair.


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Mar 23, 2015)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Adding a before and after photo


 
Looks like you got more hang and volume afterwards.  I'll be trying this method soon.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 23, 2015)

I think if you have fine hair co washing on a daily basis and putting all that product in your hair could be a recipe for over manipulation and hygral fatigue. I think he just wants people to use all his products.  I think to combat hygral fatigue one must use a pre poo (I never cared about that in the past but now I do) and not be heavy handed with products in the shower too much. 

I also think that finer textures it is very hard because the spirals, coils and curls are so tiny that it is hard to really show much curl definition. The way to lock in those coils one must use a gel that will really lock in a hold those coils and if your coils are really tiny it will just look like a matted mess. However, I would not like to use gel on my hair daily now that my hair is pushing past the TWA phase an onto the in between stage.

I still believe that water is the best refresher but now when I am in the shower, I do not wash/wet my hair loose and I do not wet my hair in the shower daily but I am meticulous about my twice a week DC.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 23, 2015)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I finally tried this method and my hair turned out cute on day one.
> 
> I wet my hair (after a bad braid and curl) and shingled in Eco Styler Argan Oil gel.  I wet my hair afterward and did the shake out then sat under the Pibbs dryer for about 20 minutes.  I had some shrinkage but nowhere near the normal shrinkage I get up to my ears.  My hair actually had some hang to it.
> 
> Day two, not so much.  But I never get cute day two hair with Eco Styler gel.



I use eco styler too. I get 2nd day hair by flat twisting at night (to elongate my hair) and spritz with water after I take out the flat twists.
I like 2-5th day hair when I am doing wash n go's


----------



## Gryphyn (Mar 24, 2015)

almond eyes said:


> I think if you have fine hair co washing on a daily basis and putting all that product in your hair could be a recipe for over manipulation and hygral fatigue. I think he just wants people to use all his products.  I think to combat hygral fatigue one must use a pre poo (I never cared about that in the past but now I do) and not be heavy handed with products in the shower too much.
> 
> I also think that finer textures it is very hard because the spirals, coils and curls are so tiny that it is hard to really show much curl definition. The way to lock in those coils one must use a gel that will really lock in a hold those coils and if your coils are really tiny it will just look like a matted mess. However, I would not like to use gel on my hair daily now that my hair is pushing past the TWA phase an onto the in between stage.
> 
> ...



I have fine hair too but my experience has been the exact opposite. Daily cowashing is the only way my hair started retaining length after many many years. I might have an extremely dry texture. My hair loves wash n gos, and especially this method. I was finally able to grow my hair to APL a couple years ago before a few setbacks, but I'm almost there again now.

I agree no one needs to buy his products. This method was around before he slapped his name on it. I use my LCO products then Eco styler gel daily. They're very light (which is important for fine hair).


----------



## Anaisin (Mar 24, 2015)

Gryphyn said:


> I have fine hair too but my experience has been the exact opposite. Daily cowashing is the only way my hair started retaining length after many many years. I might have an extremely dry texture. My hair loves wash n gos, and especially this method. I was finally able to grow my hair to APL a couple years ago before a few setbacks, but I'm almost there again now.
> 
> I agree no one needs to buy his products. This method was around before he slapped his name on it. I use my LCO products then Eco styler gel daily. They're very light (which is important for fine hair).



He didn't claim he made it and he didn't name it either. His clients explaining to others how he and others do professional wngs at hair rules called it that for short. I do this method and listen to his advice and he has never pushed his products and I've never used them. You can use anything you want


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 30, 2016)

anyone still doing this? This method is A+!


----------



## overtherainbow (Jan 30, 2016)

Kurlee said:


> anyone still doing this? This method is A+!


Over a year later and I still go hard for this method!!! I'm just bummed that it's too cold to do it through out the year. This is the only way I WnGs and I modified it to create a stretched wash n go with huge twists that I let down for a fluffy twist out.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 30, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> Over a year later and I still go hard for this method!!! I'm just bummed that it's too cold to do it through out the year. This is the only way I WnGs and I modified it to create a stretched wash n go with huge twists that I let down for a fluffy twist out.


Do tell about the modified twist out version.


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 1, 2016)

Kurlee said:


> anyone still doing this? This method is A+!


I just saw his YouTube video with Taren and have it a try for the first timed on Sunday after an overnight Henna treatment. My hair is a lil' past APL bite it had shrunken to my neck. It was super quick but i want to find a better holding cream.
Sun- used Tresseme as condish and leave-in them added Argan Eco-styler.
Mon-used Tresseme as leave-in and tried Giovanni(so frothy) then applied a quarter aloe vera gel to each quandrant follewd by grapeseed oil. Results is less chunch &more movement.
Im going to make flaxseed gel this evening and also try to find a heavy styler. * having a hard time attaching photos from my phone its taking forever* first world problems lolwell... it shows now that I posted smh... The first pick is a stretched twistout the others are today- 2nd photo is left side and 3rd photo is right (more frizzy side)


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm so tempted to try this after watching the video, but I'm still transitioning  I guess I'll wait until April or May when I chop. 

@MizzBFly Where do you purchase your aloe vera gel?


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> Do tell about the modified twist out version.


@overtherainbow I'd like to know too!


----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 23, 2016)

@Cattypus1
@PlainJane
Thanks for the tag, I managed to miss the previous question. I just do the regular method, but in 5-6 sections. After applying gel and oil to each section, I split it in half and make two twists. I dry my twists in an updo or under a beanie. When I take my twists down, I separate my curls into their natural clumps. Because I twist on super defined soaking wet hair, my coils are still clumped perfectly and are stretched out into "s" curls. It looks more natural than a twist out. Here's a pic from halloween last year.  I lived in this style because it takes 25 mins in the shower and will dry in time for cocktail hour


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> @Cattypus1
> @PlainJane
> Thanks for the tag, I managed to miss the previous question. I just do the regular method, but in 5-6 sections. After applying gel and oil to each section, I split it in half and make two twists. I dry my twists in an updo or under a beanie. When I take my twists down, I separate my curls into their natural clumps. Because I twist on super defined soaking wet hair, my coils are still clumped perfectly and are stretched out into "s" curls. It looks more natural than a twist out. Here's a pic from halloween last year.  I lived in this style because it takes 25 mins in the shower and will dry in time for cocktail hour


You are just a cutie pie!  Love the hair. So...at what point do you "shake"?  How do you keep your sections separated and keep them from tangling?


----------



## MizzBFly (Feb 23, 2016)

PlainJane said:


> I'm so tempted to try this after watching the video, but I'm still transitioning  I guess I'll wait until April or May when I chop.
> 
> @MizzBFly Where do you purchase your aloe vera gel?


Walmart in the sunscreen section -fruit of the earth brand


----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 23, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> You are just a cutie pie!  Love the hair. So...at what point do you "shake"?  How do you keep your sections separated and keep them from tangling?


 LOL thanks! I loosely  twist each section in the shower to keep them stretched and out the way. I shampoo and condition each section, then go back and apply my stylers. After I seal each unraveled section with oil, I shake it out and quickly examine my curls to make sure they're behaving, before retwisting. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> LOL thanks! I loosely  twist each section in the shower to keep them stretched and out the way. I shampoo and condition each section, then go back and apply my stylers. After I seal each unraveled section with oil, I shake it out and quickly examine my curls to make sure they're behaving, before retwisting. I hope that makes sense!


I'm going to try this. How long does it last? Do you retwist at night?


----------



## overtherainbow (Feb 23, 2016)

Cattypus1 said:


> I'm going to try this. How long does it last? Do you retwist at night?


I always restyle my hair after 4 days so I'm not sure how it will hold up on day five.  I never retwist, I always sleep in a long bonet with my hair in a loose ponytail over the bonet. I put a satin scrunchie over my bonet to prevent breakage and creases while ensuring that my hair stays stretched.


----------



## PlainJane (Feb 23, 2016)

overtherainbow said:


> @Cattypus1
> @PlainJane
> Thanks for the tag, I managed to miss the previous question. I just do the regular method, but in 5-6 sections. After applying gel and oil to each section, I split it in half and make two twists. I dry my twists in an updo or under a beanie. When I take my twists down, I separate my curls into their natural clumps. Because I twist on super defined soaking wet hair, my coils are still clumped perfectly and are stretched out into "s" curls. It looks more natural than a twist out. Here's a pic from halloween last year.  I lived in this style because it takes 25 mins in the shower and will dry in time for cocktail hour


Thanks! I've seen a youtuber do this before but of course I can't remember her name right now. I have a lot of shrinkage so I might have to try this


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 10, 2018)

Anyone still doing this?


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 10, 2018)

I started trying this about 3 weeks ago, and of course I've had to find ways to help minimize the time I take. Overall this method has been working well for me. I've gone back to finger detangling and at takes me about 20 - 30 minutes to do my hair and shower from start to finish. And I have long hair. So I'm really liking it. I find that washing or cowashing my hair ever 3 - 4 days is working great. And I don't get as many knots or shed hair since I'm washing more frequently. Also, I've been using DevaCurl products and eco styler gel.


----------



## PlanetCybertron (Jul 11, 2018)

Huh. So that’s what I can call what I normally do on wash days.

I think it’s a bit subjective to each person what this should be called. 

Definitely no shame on this guy. He’s bringing information, wether well known or not. Some will start calling it this method, some call it just full wash days, and I personally just call them wash days, because I run through most of the steps listed every 3-5 days anyways. Minus a brush and comb as well.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 12, 2018)

PlanetCybertron said:


> Huh. So that’s what I can call what I normally do on wash days.
> 
> I think it’s a bit subjective to each person what this should be called.
> 
> Definitely no shame on this guy. He’s bringing information, wether well known or not. Some will start calling it this method, some call it just full wash days, and I personally just call them wash days, because I run through most of the steps listed every 3-5 days anyways. Minus a brush and comb as well.




Yea he coined this at least 10 years ago. His YouTube channel has good info. I like that he shows it can be done on 4b/4c hair.


----------

